# PX4 SC range report



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just picked up a PX4 subcompact 9MM and got back from the range. The trigger on this is one of the best I've seen coming from the factory.








The sights are easy to pick up and it has a finger extention on one of them mags.








Took it to the range and put about 300 rounds through it. No malfunctions at all, even with my reloads.

1. Like I said it has a great trigger for out of the box and I'll leave it just like it is.
2. I thought that the finger extention would be a big help but I found myself shooting better and controlling more if I curled my little finger under the mag and used a crush grip.
3. Muzzle flip was not nearly as much as I thought it would be.
4. the sights are big white dots and easy to see but not night sights.
these were shot at 10 yards off hand with my reloads of 115 grn laser cast and 5.0 grn of WW231. 30 shots








This one is also at 10 yards off hand. 30 shots of 10 each 115 grn Gold Dots, 124 grn Gold Dots, and 115 grn Corbon DPX.








It looks like I'm gonna be loading a lot more 9MM cause I do like this little gun. It fits holsters I use with its big brother (PX4 40S&W) but the barrel is shorter, but I have some that are slide types and they work great.
I'm going to be carrying it with the Corbon DPX as they seemed to shoot well.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

NICE! i have the Big brother in .40 as well. First gun i ever bought. still have a LOT of practicing to do....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------

